# Anyone using NetBeans IDE



## ThinkFree (Jun 10, 2008)

Can NetBeans IDE be used for compiling simple C++ programs? Whenever I try to compile any C++ program, it says makefile has not been added.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't think so coz as far as I've used Netbeans IDe, which is limited BTW, one can use it for inly Java. Use Visual Studio if want an all in one package for C,C++,C# etc.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes..NetBeans IDE can be used for C/CPP coding..
*www.netbeans.org/features/cpp/index.html

I use eclipse though (for java).


----------



## purujitb (Jun 10, 2008)

yes but u will have to install a c compiler before using it

e.g.: cygwin or migwin


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 11, 2008)

^^I provided DEV-CPP as compiler to Netbeans(under options) but still It gives a message that says MAKEFILE hasn't been included and it doesn't compile program. 

Rudick, DevCPP can be used for a number of languages like Java, C++, Ruby etc.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 11, 2008)

makefile isn't same as the compiler. I don't know how to solve the problem but this might help you. This site explains what is make - *www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/Make/


----------



## roshan1236a (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh ye u can.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 12, 2008)

^^But how. Unable to remove the error


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 12, 2008)

Its best, for simple programs of any language, to never use an IDE.

Anyway lets follow what they have to say:
*www.netbeans.org/kb/60/cnd/quick-start.html


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 13, 2008)

^^I have already read that but unable to get my problem solved. Why do you think IDE should not be used?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 13, 2008)

You waste more time on configuring it for things that are way beyond the level you ought to start with, just like you are doing now! When you do projects you will require makefiles and such but for now quit it and use any simple editor (Notepad++ or gedit and those kind, or cli if you prefer), and use the g++/cc/etc commands to compile


----------



## purujitb (Jun 13, 2008)

dev cpp will not work as netbeans requires a C compiler, C++ compiler, make utility, and gdb debugger all of which Dev cpp doesn't have.

try cygwin and follow instructions from here.

*www.netbeans.org/community/releases/60/cpp-setup-instructions.html

If you are a beginner then try using a simple editor as people have recommended(Nodepad++ is a great one).


----------



## anurag.arora (Jun 14, 2008)

i am unable to set path in j2DK .... the script gets compiled but i ma unable to run the script ...it says noclasdeffound.....like plz ..help me guys ./..trying from so many days !!


----------



## jackabc (Jul 25, 2008)

It will not work as netbeans,But it requires a C compiler, C++ compiler, make utility, and debugge all of which doesn't have.

follow instructions from The link given below for accessing netbeans.

*www.netbeans.org/community/re...tructions.html

-----------------
jackabc
social media marketing


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 25, 2008)

Unless ur working on Linux consider using VC++ 2008 Express its totally free and comes with .NET FrameWork 3.5


----------

